# Vittoria Rubino Pro....2 or 3?



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

I can't really tell the difference? I've been on the pro2's for about a year and need a new rear. I started searching for the pro2's and saw there is now a pro3 out. Any idea what was changed?

Seems like the pro2 got consistently GREAT reviews, but the pro3 is more hit or miss. It seems like alot of places still stock the pro2, so getting it doesn't seem to be a problem. My question is: Should I upgrade to the pro3's, or just keep riding on what I know is a great tire (pro2's) and what, if any, differences exist between the two?

Thanks rbr!

-Adrian


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

lets make it more complicated!

I guess I have rubino's on right now. Not the pro's. Also, I'm not interested in a full slick.

That leaves me with rubino, rubino pro2, rubino pro3. Suggestions? Will it matter if I have my regular rubino up front with 60tpi, and the rear at 120-150tpi of the pro2/3?

:confused5:


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

The Vittoria Rubino Pro2 has 120TPI, while the Rubino Pro3 has 150TPI.

I've used both. My new bike initially came with Pro3 tires, but when my rear tire was sliced and I needed a replacement in a hurry, I ended up with a Pro2 replacement in the rear.

That was over 2500 miles ago, and in my experience, I prefer the Pro3 for it's slightly better suppleness over the Pro2, otherwise they are very similar in terms of traction and wear longevity.


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

okay, good to know. So having a 60tpi front with a 150 rear won't make it handle differently on sketchy downhills or anything?

Think I'll just order up a pro2 or 3 then!


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

redmr2_man said:


> Will it matter if I have my regular rubino up front with 60tpi, and the rear at 120-150tpi of the pro2/3?


IMO, there will be a qualitative difference that you should readily feel when going from a 60TPI tire to the 120/150TPI ones.


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

I would think so as well, but being as I'm just swapping out the rear (knife sliced the whole thing), you wouldn't see it as a _bad _difference, correct? My front stays the 60tpi regular.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Should be fine....Having a higher TPI tire will feel more supple and compliant, and should make it feel like it has better traction, whether that is true or not is not for me to say. But it sure won't hurt to have the stickier tire on the rear.
And if your experience is anything like mine, once you appreciate the advantages with the Pro3 over the 60TPI (Vittoria Zaffiro in my case), you won't want to go back, and you'll want to upgrade the front as well.

FWIW, I just replaced my Rubino Pro tires with Vittoria Diamante Pro (220TPI), and now that I have 500 miles on the new set, I can confidently say that I prefer the Rubino Pros over the Diamante Pros for their hardier construction and similar traction...


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah, it's pretty cool that there are clear cut favorites in road tires on this forum. It will probably come down to price and availability, but looks like pro2/3 works for me.

I appreciate the input man!


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

One last thing, don't be afraid to go to 120psi or a little higher to find your ride preference. If I remember correctly, they max out at something like 140 or 150psi.
As a gauge, I weigh 160lbs, and prefer to run mine at 120psi rear, 110psi front.

HTH


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

I've been running the regular rubinos at 100/100 or 105/105. I'm probably about 205 with all my gear.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I really like the Rubinos as my go-to training tire. I have Zaffiros, Open Pavés, and Open Corsas, but I keep coming back to the folding Rubino. I love the Rubino Pro Slick, although any of the variants are great in my book. I wish it was easier to find the Pro Slick in a 25c for a decent price, but for some reason it's not offered anymore.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm 200 lbs something Clyde and my LBS told me to drop my Rubino 2s for something hardier - more flat protection - any ideas?


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

> my LBS told me to drop my Rubino 2s for something hardier - more flat protection - any ideas?


Zaffiro Pro - I've put about 3,000mi using zaffiro's and they seem quite impervious to glass. I've had cuts in the tread but it never seems to penetrate the casing. I only had 4 flats while using them; all of them being metal wire or a metal staple. They have a lower thread count than the Rubino's and they don't have the same traction level in the corners. They will slide when pushed but they are predictable.

Right now, I have the Rubino's on my bike. I'm about 170 and run 95/105 and don't seem to have any problems with flats so far. I ran similar pressures on the Zaffiro's.


----------

